# There's ALOT of New member's lately!!



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Which is a GREAT thing especially when testing DOD and CE's!

I can't iamgine how the server is going to handle the on rush of traffic once D* activates the New HD channels though!!!!!

Anybody else agree?


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

If you have any doubts just look at this past wednesday as an example.....the day all the new HD channels were supposed to be added......we crashed the server!!!!!


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

We crashed the NEW server...  

The best part is, I think that for every person that is having problems, there's ten people that are here to offer help and insight. I wouldn't know a quarter about these systems as I do if I hadn't found this site.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I wouldn't care to bet that 95% of the D* customer's that get the new HD channels.....and are a member of this forum will log on and try and post that they have the new HD channels----(once they go live)....thus C R A S H I N G..the server!!

I hope it can be fixed quickly if the server does indeed crash!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For whatever reason they come to us, let's all welcome them, answer their questions, and encourage them to stay! The more, the merrier!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

You can help by joining the club... for $15 many benefits and help the site function!!!!

Thanks!!



quickfire said:


> I wouldn't care to bet that 95% of the D* customer's that get the new HD channels.....and are a member of this forum will log on and try and post that they have the new HD channels----(once they go live)....thus C R A S H I N G..the server!!
> 
> I hope it can be fixed quickly if the server does indeed crash!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For whatever reason they come to us, let's all welcome them, answer their questions, and encourage them to stay! The more, the merrier!


I agree. 50% of the fun is helping 100% of the time. :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Thankfully, we now have an even bigger server _farm!_! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

It's a great place I can't blame people for spending hours here a day like I do.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There are some many fantastic DBStalk'ers, always happy to help a friend or new, soon to be friend.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

code4code5 said:


> We crashed the NEW server...
> 
> The best part is, I think that for every person that is having problems, there's ten people that are here to offer help and insight. I wouldn't know a quarter about these systems as I do if I hadn't found this site.


That's true. My knowledge of satellite technology has increased exponentially since I started reading this site. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

quickfire said:


> I can't iamgine how the server is going to handle the on rush of traffic once D* activates the New HD channels though!!!!!


Hopefully we should be OK. DBSTalk is now running on 5 servers! Bring on the newbies.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Forget about D* I always ask here first before I call D*


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Forget about D* I always ask here first before I call D*


I've also found this is generally the best plan


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> I've also found this is generally the best plan


This is the best Forum ever :sunsmile: I'm sure glad we are running all those servers, but somehow I missed the "crash"


----------

